# satellite tv



## satria (Apr 14, 2010)

What problems are people experiencing in the Algarve portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Astra are placing a new series of satellites at 28.2SE to replace older models, reports say that the beam to transmit to UK is tighter and more concentrated so the overspill that is used by Greece, Spain Portugal will no longer be available even with 4m dishes, as its only the Channel Fives that have fully moved to the new sat & beam then Greece, Spain and southern Portugal are reporting they've lost signal for Fives, everyone now is waiting for the other UK channels to move and see what happens.

At the moment Sky has not made any announcements on whether it will move its transmissions to new beam so for Algarve its wait and see but early reports suggest that sort of Coimbra and North is still ok


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I would just ask another question on this subject.
Has anyone experience of ( Internet T.V ). Not to be confused with Proxy Servers which allow watching catch up T.V. on computer. This is being offered in the local English press. You need an internet connection, Box + Monthly subscription.
At the moment I am living in Western Algarve happily viewing Freesat. I have a spare Sky Box but am reluctant to do anything until someone can say exactly what is going to happen


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

How good it is depends on the speed of your internet connection, personally I'd steer away
a) until all Channels move no one in Portugal will know whether they can still receive UK TV via Free to air or Sky, certanly South of Coimbra
b) There are a lot of court cases going on limiting the ability of these "companies" to stream UK TV via internet

If you want to try internet TV search Filmon, no need for an extra box or subscription


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We use a site called Filmon for all our TV etc. Our speed here is not very good and we have not had any problems to date.

Below is something i found on another two forums it may help i hope.

Like the poster of the information below our speed is below 2mbs and try as we may we can't get PT to give use anymore

Fred

So much has been written about the possible loss of ITV, BBC and others in the coming months. The answer for me is WEB TV | Free web tv | Free Live Television | Live Tv Channels | VIDEO ON DEMAND | Free streaming tv | Free streaming tv channels i don't own a satelitte dish.

My Internet speed is slow and compared to the UK i could walk faster but i get on OK with it. My speed is only 1.70 mbs as the picture below shows. From this 1.70mbs i can and do watch live TV while at the same time as working on my laptop.

As you have a computer or you must have to be on the Forum you have all you need. The connection from the back of a desktop or on a laptop is a plug to connect a cable to an external monitor or a TV.

Or is the problem that you have a dish big and feel that that's the only way to watch TV or you have heard that you can't stream TV over your Internet connection. Also you can watch TV from your computer and use your laptop at the same time, I do.

The link below is where to get a cable for only £1.48 at Amazon. Or you could go to the likes of Worton etc.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monit...18&sr=1-15

Now what can you get on Filmon. Below is a list of some of the channels on Filmon. Also there is much more films, news etc.

BBC 1
BBC 2
BBC News
BBC Parliament
BBC Northern Ireland
CBBC/ BBC Three
CBEE/BIES BBC Four
CBS DRAMA
CBS REALITY
CBS REALITY +1
ITV 1
ITV 1+1
ITV 2
ITV 2+1
ITV 3
ITV 3+1
ITV 4
ITV 4+1
REALITY
DAVE
PICKTV
CHANNEL 4
CHANNEL 5
YESTERDAY
5USA
MORE4
E4
FILM 4


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys - I have decided to "sit it out " and see what happens. I have tried Film On, but find that despite my internet speed of 12+ Mbps, the sync between sound & Vision is not good. Also connection is messy.
At the present time I am happily watching U.K. TV thr'o Freesat, could go to Sky if their package included BBC, ITV etc. I also have Portugal Telecom MEO which gives me Internet, phone, and T.V ( Portuguese Style ).
Another avenue is downloading programme torrents, saving to USB, and playing on my T.V.
With a bit of luck - there will be no change, and all this concern was without foundation.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you've 12+mbs then you shouldn't be experiencing any problems I'd be inclined to get computer check out

My speed is far less, rarely have issues with sync or streaming open from favorites, click on programme or search no problems, equally hooking laptop to TV 1 cable 

I think though as court cases happen it'll be more difficult for Filmon and like options to continue and doubt they could service demand when UK TV isn't available to much of southern europe


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi , I thought I would just add comments for information if anyone else reads this post.
My computer is a very powerful desktop, located some distance from my T. V. so cable is an issue. I do have a netbook, but this does not have a Video Outlet.
On the sync issue - have contacted Film on in the U.K. - my problem is because my operating system is Linux ( Unix Based ) - Film On is really set up for the Windows operating systems.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Odd because Janina k's quote of this user is also a Linux fan and hasn't mentioned any issues with sync, my local computer tec made me a cable to length for the odd occasion I do revert to Filmon


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Bicky said:


> Hi , I thought I would just add comments for information if anyone else reads this post.
> My computer is a very powerful desktop, located some distance from my T. V. so cable is an issue. I do have a netbook, but this does not have a Video Outlet.
> On the sync issue - have contacted Film on in the U.K. - my problem is because my operating system is Linux ( Unix Based ) - Film On is really set up for the Windows operating systems.


Hello

The sync has never been a problem on our machine and we have Ubuntu Linux on all our machines. Yes after looking the sync may be out but only by Miliseconds and you realy do need to look close to see it. Filmon is a website that will and does run on all machines with no problems even Apple. We have a very long cable if we want to use Filmon while out on the patio. We will soon have sockets installed so we can have TV where we like.

The information i posted was all from a Ubuntu machine running version 13.04. 

Krystyna


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Krystyna,
Thanks for this. All I can say is that I am pleased for you. What I have found is that if I record a programme, play it back thr'o their media player, it works with no sync problems. If I want live streamimg then it is impossible to watch.
just as a final thought I am running free SD - are you guys on HD subscription.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not, just use Film on as a backup


----------



## happy-taffy (Jun 12, 2013)

Lots of varying info around. Google uktvportugal...some good info


----------



## happy-taffy (Jun 12, 2013)

Its odds on your freesat box will have very few channels left. Once all the BBC and ITV channels dissappear.... probabaly Sept. Your sky box will still get all the freeview channels except BBC/ITV/Channel4/channel5. Does not leave a lot to watch


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

happy-taffy said:


> Its odds on your freesat box will have very few channels left. Once all the BBC and ITV channels dissappear.... probabaly Sept. Your sky box will still get all the freeview channels except BBC/ITV/Channel4/channel5. Does not leave a lot to watch


As yet Sky has not made any statement on whether it will stay with existing Footprint and transmissions or will move to the new tighter beam for UK until they do then no one knows whether Sky will offer an alternative to Freeview or Free to Air.

Sky obviously would like too as they're aware of revenue they stand to lose but will it be possible for them as new sats come online?


----------

